# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  New type of mystic chest that you can forge.

## zapbolt

*You need:*

2 stacks (500) of any of these items - sticks of butter, soft wood, green wood logs, green wood dowels, hard wood logs, iron ore. 

then add

1 mystic coin. 

1 glob of ectoplasm. 



*Results:* 

You will get a mystic chest which when used can give you jewels worth anything from 10s - 2g, pieces that allow you to make a portable mystic forge and some useless tonics.

Basically it's an expensive gamble unless you just want to make a portable mystic forge.

To make the portable mystic forge you need to combine one of each of the four common pieces, then put the new piece with one of each of the rare pieces + 50 mystic coins. 

Also, this mystic chests are going to be in the game for a limited-time.

Good luck.

----------


## Lichd2

500 of each, so 2000 items + coin + glob?

----------


## zapbolt

Yep, exactly.

----------


## Lichd2

> Yep, exactly.


Hmm so it costs well over 1g a combine? damn  :Frown: 

xd thats better

----------


## zapbolt

> Hmm so it costs well over 1g a combine? damn


dude, how do you add 4 different stacks of items + 2 different items again which is 6 different types items into a 4 slotted mystic forge? Maybe I should make my first post clearer, lol..

----------


## zapbolt

added to guide section, pls delete this thread.

----------


## hokuto78

its TWO 250x stacks

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

2 stacks (500) of *ANY* of these items, not all of these items -.-

----------


## Mortox

I will add that these mystic chests are extremely negative EV. They are a huge gamble where you stand to lose much more than you will gain, so don't craft the chests in an attempt to make profits. 

Sure, you might get lucky, just as you can with any gamble, but for every success story there will be a hundred people who lose. 

I assume they have been added to the game as a huge gold/material sink, to assist in stabilizing the market economy, and I'm quite sure it will be a success. Just don't get suckered into trying to make money off these things.

If you happen to be someone who stockpiled a lot of Bulk Butter now would be a good time to cash out.

----------


## kamil234

I made 5 of these chests.
my total investment: 5 globs of ecto (~22s each), 10 stacks of iron ore (25s each), 5 mystic coins (already had...but lets say 3.5s each)
TOTAL INVESTMENT: 3g 77s

out of the chests i got: 3 rare parts (sold for 2.4g all together), 4 jewels (3 of them 20s each, 1 10s each), few blue parts (sold for 1-3 silver each)
TOTAL PROFIT negative (~65 silver)

----------


## prob0t

the chests give the parts required to make an item called "Mystic Forge Conduit" that is a portable, reusable mystic forge and is only available for a limited time.
I've updated the GW2 wiki on the parts required to craft it, they can be obtained through the chests you can make or purchased them from the TP. You can also just purchase the completed item already forged from the TP.
Mystic Forge Conduit - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)

----------

